# Grizzled bark mantis



## Rick (Oct 24, 2009)

Female. Her wings came out messsed up when she molted.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice, cool color under those wings. Can she still threat display? Coolest thing i have ever seen a mintis do was the female bark's threat display.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 24, 2009)

She looks like she has a pretty dress on.  Love the color of her underwings.


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad you got an adult female, but I can imagine your frustration.


----------



## Orin (Oct 24, 2009)

No male for her?


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 24, 2009)

It's too bad that the wings didn't come out right. But on the bright side, she's still good and plus, we get to see those underwings (very nice venation and black coloration). Unless the underwings are purposely shown, we never get to see those color patterns and designs.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2009)

Orin said:


> No male for her?


Here he is. They mated a few weeks ago. She molted to adult two months ago. I hope she isn't eggbound.


----------



## jameslongo (Oct 25, 2009)

I love the mottled colouration. I look forward to getting some _Gyromantis_ down the track.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> Here he is. They mated a few weeks ago. She molted to adult two months ago. I hope she isn't eggbound.


 My first adult female bark mantis took more than 3 weeks (after mating) before laying her first ooth, she has since deposited another two in a month. My current 2nd and 3rd adult female also took about the same time before laying the first ooth after mating. So it is common. Remating the female does not speed up the (ooth laying) process either. Just keep feeding her and put lot of barks in your cage. She will lay when she finds a good spot. Come to think of it, the adult female I bred last year took even longer before laying her first ooth. One of my adult male also has a messed up wing like your female but no problem in mating. Best of luck to your barkies.


----------

